
The tradeoff between open and closed. - ashish_0x90
http://cdixon.org/2010/04/25/the-tradeoff-between-open-and-closed/
======
naner
Pretty good observations.

I like the idea of one primary open and one primary closed system coexisting.
I typically use both whenever possible.

For example, I use OSX since it is polished and everything works well and
there is good commercial software support. But I also use linux for tinkering
around and for doing things you cannot easily do in OSX (kernel tweaking,
general OS customizing, server stuff, different windowing systems like Xmonad,
etc).

